# Central Brixton cafes for getting work done (laptop friendly)



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

With the demise of Kaff, I'm a bit of a loss where to go to get some work done now. 

Obviously people have different preferences, but it might be good to list the places that are good to rock up with a laptop and get some work done. 

Most of the ones I like are a bit of a way out of Brixton (Cable Cafe, Love Cafe etc), and I'm having trouble finding somewhere to go off to for a working break. 

Your recommendations please!

*Previously, I'd listed Kaff, The Lounge and the Ritzy, but the first one has closed, the second is perhaps a bit too formal for me and the third seems too full and noisy these days. Oh, and I'd apply the same caveat:


> All of these reviews are for the daytime hours – in the evening the venues can get busy and the staff may not take so kindly to you hogging a table with your monster laptop.
> 
> And please reward them for their hospitality by buying drinks and food while you’re there


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 28, 2015)

BCA? 

Coffee/pint in the trinity?


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 28, 2015)

Moroccan and/or Ethiopian cafes under the arches, for the fleeting moments before they're kicked out...


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Moroccan and/or Ethiopian cafes under the arches, for the fleeting moments before they're kicked out...


They're nice cafes but I'm not sure that they're 'laptop' kind of places, if you get my drift.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> BCA?
> 
> Coffee/pint in the trinity?


I'll give BCA a go - good call. I daren't risk pubs!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 28, 2015)

* shrugs* dunno, I've seen plenty of people working on laptops in the Ethiopian one - that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2015)

Macondalds. Fact. i've spent many an hour in relative peace studying in there as long as you keep the coffees rolling. 

admitted, it is an evil empire and even their bricks are made with the tears of orphans. 

up to you.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Macondalds. Fact. i've spent many an hour in relative peace studying in there as long as you keep the coffees rolling.


I'm sure that may work for some, but I'm afraid I am unable to go into any McDonalds anywhere, let alone give them any money for their dreadful coffee.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

I've seen people with their laptops out in San Marino. Can get busy though.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

What about the cafe upstairs in Morleys? 
I always forget it's there. Comfy, spacious and a great view. Might be a Nero?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2015)

yes, like the morleys one. off the masses radar, too.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Macondalds. Fact. i've spent many an hour in relative peace studying in there as long as you keep the coffees rolling.
> 
> admitted, it is an evil empire and even their bricks are made with the tears of orphans.
> 
> up to you.


Macon dalds... Where's that? Sounds posh...


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep. Its pretty relaxed.
(Morleys, not McDs!)


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. Yes, I've been to Caffe Nero in Morleys loads of times (the Bad Boys cake is lovely)  and it's pleasant enough, but I'd prefer to go to an independent, if possible. Talking of which, I also find Costa a horribly windowless space, and their large coffee cup is hilariously bucket-sized! 

I know some won't like me saying this, but I've never really liked the coffee in San Marino and it can get noisy when the TV is blaring out. Now that the hipster hordes have vacated the Village a bit, Federation is looking a bit more appealing again, although it closes too early at 5pm. 

I think what I'd really like is somewhere like the Cable Cafe:


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

starbucks lol


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

best off village, surely? Lots of little places in there to plot up i would have thought. Could be wrong.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> What about the cafe upstairs in Morleys?
> I always forget it's there. Comfy, spacious and a great view. Might be a Nero?



Nero and Costa are both very noisy as is San Marino. Some of the arches ones are cheap but a bit small, not sure about wifi?  Probably upstairs at the Ritzy is the quietest place. 

I'd also vote for Cable too.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jul 29, 2015)

The White Hart in Tulse Hill - you'll have a table all to yourself and absolute peace and quiet.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 29, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Nero and Costa are both very noisy as is San Marino. Some of the arches ones are cheap but a bit small, not sure about wifi?  Probably upstairs at the Ritzy is the quietest place.
> 
> I'd also vote for Cable too.


It was excluded by the OP for being too out of the way. The brilliant Love Walk Cafe too. But yes, nice place.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm thinking I may have to simply walk to the far flung Love/Cable cafes as there seems to be no suitable cafe for me in town. I like the coffee at the Blue Turtle Oasis in Loughborough Junc very much indeed, but that's at the other extreme of quiet.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 29, 2015)

the Balance Cafe on Ferndale road maybe, I havent been in but have passed by and it looks nice enough.....


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 29, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the Balance Cafe on Ferndale road maybe, I havent been in but have passed by and it looks nice enough.....



No seating. It's basically a take away. Wouldn't have thought they have wifi either


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 29, 2015)

What about Parissi? (sorry if this was already asked & answered but it seems to be best on counts of low noise, plenty of room, "near town" etc? ) I like the space a lot but it's expensive.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

Weatherspoons.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> What about Parissi? (sorry if this was already asked & answered but it seems to be best on counts of low noise, plenty of room, "near town" etc? ) I like the space a lot but it's expensive.


The coffee is very nice but I don't really like the place much, although I may well give it a few more goes before giving up on it.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

Here's the results of my recent entirety subjective and non-scientific research quest for the perfect working cafe in Brixton:

*Federation:* Probably my preferred place now that the Village hype has died down, decent coffee and usually no problem getting a seat, although the early closing (5pm) is the killer for me.
*San Marino:* Just a bit too noisy for me and it doesn't seem the sort of place where long-term laptop lurkers are appreciated, even when fairly empty (and yes, I fully understand why some cafes don't like this).
*Ritzy:* I may have been unlucky but every time I've been here recently I've ended up next to distractingly loud, really posh people ("Yah, first class all the way to Cuba"). The staff are nice though and they don't mind you settling in for a long afternoon.
*Caffe Nero:* Too noisy with lots of screaming kids. Nice staff though.
*Costa: *Too dark and depressing for more than half an hour
*Lounge:* Pretty good place to work, although the switch to night time means that it's time to pack up
*Parissi:* Its small size means I feel pressurised if I'm there too long and it's pricey too
*Cable Cafe:* Still the best by bloody miles but just too far
*Blue Turtle Oasis:* Really fabulous coffee but it's a fair schlep put of town and can be deathly quiet sometimes
*Love Walk Cafe:* Pretty good choice but a fair hike out of town

More to come....


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2015)

Not entirely central but try KataKata on brixton hill.  Vegetarian, free wifi, new and fairly quiet from what I've seen.

https://www.facebook.com/katakatabrixton?rf=583279178441523


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

Is renting an office or desk space really out of fashion now? 

I must say, these days on a (very rare) forray into cafes, it's difficult to find a table that hasn't got a laptop on it and I feel like I'm the only person in the world who's not working. 

I'm surprised with the huge number of new bars/restaurants starting up around here, that no ones started some sort of work space cafe. There was someone talking about doing this on the radio the other day but I didn't catch where.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2015)

a cafe called Coffice has just opened up on City Road I've not been in yet.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is renting an office or desk space really out of fashion now?


I can't afford to do that and I'm happy working from home anyway.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> a cafe called Coffice has just opened up on City Road I've not been in yet.


Where's City Road in Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 11, 2015)

It's not. I was responding to the post above mine.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2015)

There is always the library, unless coffee is an essential requirement.

The money saved on coffee could be donated to a local charity.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I can't afford to do that and I'm happy working from home anyway.


I used to work from home eons ago, used to send me stir crazy, not the being at home bit but the working alone bit. 
But that was before laptops/wifi made it possible to take work out easily.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> a cafe called Coffice has just opened up on City Road I've not been in yet.


so how to they make it pay, do they charge for the space or just the coffee? I wasn't really listening when I heard it on the radio.


----------



## Twattor (Aug 11, 2015)

Sam's on Acre Lane has free wifi, but you'll need to get yourself a personal trainer or you'll be obese in a week.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> so how to they make it pay, do they charge for the space or just the coffee? I wasn't really listening when I heard it on the radio.


I remember reading about a Russian chain called Ziferbalt that opened last year in North London, they charged something like 3p a minute to be there and everything was included in the price - coffee biscuits etc. I guess if it works we could see one coming this way sone enough


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> I remember reading about a Russian chain called Ziferbalt that opened last year in North London, they charged something like 3p a minute to be there and everything was included in the price - coffee biscuits etc. I guess if it works we could see one coming this way sone enough


Surely it cant be that cheap,  as that wouldn't even cover the cost of cake?


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2015)

That's a 'coworking' space that runs mostly on donations. Loads of Russian artists and journos from the ex Soviet Union. Azeri journalist I know uses it


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Surely it cant be that cheap,  as that wouldn't even cover the cost of cake?


just checked the article (Guardian last year) and it was indeed 3p, but I agree it seems implausible - maybe it's a front for something


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's the results of my recent entirety subjective and non-scientific research quest for the perfect working cafe in Brixton:
> 
> *Federation:* Probably my preferred place now that the Village hype has died down, decent coffee and usually no problem getting a seat, although the early closing (5pm) is the killer for me.
> 
> More to come....


Federation doesn't have wifi. Or the beard that served me 2 weeks ago in there told me they don't at least.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 11, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> just checked the article (Guardian last year) and it was indeed 3p, but I agree it seems implausible - maybe it's a front for something


Sounds okay if your clientele are basically roaming freelancers and others who spend hours there, but not if they're just there for 20 minutes. Maybe they have a minimum charge.

When I was freelance I used to go to an organic café near Goldhawk Road station that made half a business out of that sort of client—most of the day they'd have a few people working and sitting, and at lunchtime they'd have queues out the door for sandwiches. Given they closed down perhaps it wasn't that profitable though. Nowadays it's pretty much pubs or go to another part of London—I ended up doing both tbh.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 11, 2015)

as an ex owner of a cafe, freelancers were a double edged sword, on the one hand they would come in and buy coffee and the occasional piece of cake at the quieter times of the day, on the other it would become a problem during the busy periods as their spend per hour wouldn't have been enough to cover any overheads (1 coffee nursed for 2-3 hours verses office staff wanting a meal and a drink as quickly as possible and spending as more in 30 minutes than freelancers do in a week), to be fair most did vacate at busy times but some had a sense of entitlement (I'm sure none of the freelancers here are like that)


----------



## MissL (Aug 11, 2015)

f mondays (awful name i know) has free wifi and good coffee and i've always found the people who run it to be very friendly. best avoided on the weekend but pleasantly quiet during the week. closes at five though i think. it's pretty much like federation but up the hill. same style of place.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 11, 2015)

KFC. Chill with colonial and make a bucket last that day. That's living.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 11, 2015)

My Aussie mate wont go there though


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Federation doesn't have wifi. Or the beard that served me 2 weeks ago in there told me they don't at least.


They don't but there's a BT connection I can hook up to.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

I always try to play fair and spend some money every hour I'm in a cafe. I can see how it might wind up an owner if someone spent all afternoon there nursing a single cuppa.


----------



## malice (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh I haven't posted for years but having fairly recently gone freelance, this is a slight obsession. I think BCA cafe might suit - cheaper coffee than most, plenty of space, so you don't feel like you're hogging a table, not sure about wi-fi,  but friendly and relaxed (and good light, that matters) and not busy.

 I like Parissi, but last time I got distracted by a hilariously bad conversation next to me, so good for distraction but bad for working, good cakes and food, and they are nice in there. 

F Mondays has the most uncomfortable seats ever, and shuts at 4 in the week, which is annoying, and pricey (but good coffee and cake), and just generally a bit irritating.

I like Le Deli Corner off the hill as well, probably my favourite overall.

There are a couple of cafes in central London that turn off the wifi between about 12 and 2, which I think is fair if need to keep tables for lunchtime customers.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

malice said:


> I think BCA cafe might suit - cheaper coffee than most, plenty of space, so you don't feel like you're hogging a table, not sure about wi-fi,  but friendly and relaxed (and good light, that matters) and not busy.


That's next on my list!


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I always try to play fair and spend some money every hour I'm in a cafe. I can see how it might wind up an owner if someone spent all afternoon there nursing a single cuppa.


You got to and I think the hourly spend is perfect for all.

Kaff had to put up a sign which basically pointed out they weren't an office space with an afternoon entry fee being *one* of the cheapest drinks. Who thinks its ok to do this? Are they incredibly naive or incredibly rude?

This would be the time to post a picture of the Canterbury's brilliant hand written poster of rules concerning watching Sky but I don't have one.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> This would be the time to post a picture of the Canterbury's brilliant hand written poster of rules concerning watching Sky but I don't have one.


I do!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I do!


and why not too. good on them.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 12, 2015)

I was in a pub once where the landlord was getting increasingly annoyed about a customer who was watching the footy but hadn't bought a drink.

The TV signal went down mid way through, to which the landlord quipped "if people fucking bought drinks, I'd be able to pay sky for the whole game".

The bloke left after a fairly tense standoff. Had me in giggles though.


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2015)

Considering BSkyB charges pubs a four-figure monthly subscription fee, I can't blame landlords for demanding punters spend money on the premises.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 12, 2015)

T & P said:


> Considering BSkyB charges pubs a four-figure monthly subscription fee, I can't blame landlords for demanding punters spend money on the premises.



_Really?!!! _Unbelievable_. _Football is just so _obscene._


----------



## T & P (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, I remember from some article in the press the average pub could expect to have to pay a £1,000 monthly fee. Hence the little pint glass sign on the image when you're watching football in a pub. It tells you you're watching the 'corporate' feed as opposed to a domestic one.


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2015)

Wasn't there a woman down South who got her corporate feed from France because it was so much cheaper and they were trying to do her for it?


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17150054

Greece, not France


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

Getting back to the _matter of cafes_, I tried the BCA cafe today and it was pretty good. The coffee wasn't bad at all and reasonably priced too - £2.10 for a cappuccino.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

Photos from the BCA cafe. I think we have a winner. 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/08/...ives-brixton-a-great-place-to-work-and-relax/


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

Ah. Turns out that the BCA cafe closes earlier than originally advertised - around 5.30pm - so I'm back at the Ritzy.

I'm having to keep my earphones on just to block out the grating conversations from people talking about the expensive  properties they're buying.

I'm going to try some of the cafes on Station Road next week, but given that they're in the arches, they'll probably be closed down soon too.


----------



## MissL (Aug 28, 2015)

i love brixton station road. it's by far my favourite street in central brixton. it would be a massive shame if all those places closed down :-(


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

MissL said:


> i love brixton station road. it's by far my favourite street in central brixton. it would be a massive shame if all those places closed down :-(


I fear the writing is on the wall for them.


----------



## tompound (Aug 28, 2015)

A new cafe opened on Brixton Station Road a few weeks ago, think it's called Cafe Brixtonia? Just up from the entrance to the Rec. Seems to have a similar vibe to the other cafes on the street, ie. I don't think you'll get a flat white in there


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

The quest continues!

Balance cafe is nice, but also shuts early at 5pm and there's only outdoor seating.






Three Little Birds serves decent coffee and is open late but it's more of a bar than a place to slob around on your laptop for many hours.






Brixton’s Three Little Birds: a contemporary Jamaican-inspired cafe and boutique bar – photos

Art Noveau on Atlantic Rd is still a good choice






A look inside the Art Nouveau cafe, Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2015)

MissL said:


> i love brixton station road. it's by far my favourite street in central brixton. it would be a massive shame if all those places closed down :-(


the hours i've spent and the fags i've smoked in those coffee bars. all of them. was integral to me quitting drinking/drugs a decade a go. it was "somewhere to go" with mates or lonesome and actually became 10x more proferable than the pub for me. a very relaxed road with a great feel to it.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> the hours i've spent and the fags i've smoked in those coffee bars. all of them. was integral to me quitting drinking/drugs a decade a go. it was "somewhere to go" with mates or lonesome and actually became 10x more proferable than the pub for me. a very relaxed road with a great feel to it.


Brixton is going to be all the worse when they're inevitably swept away and replaced by bland, homogeneous shite.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 8, 2015)

Cafe Cairo.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Cafe Cairo.


Lovely place but it's closed in the daytimes.


----------



## DGR (Jan 17, 2016)

I highly recommend Katakata, next door to Negril at 134 Brixton Hill.  Lovely, comfortable space to sit and eat, read, work, think.  Staff are incredibly friendly with good coffee, great food and it's very affordable.  A great local business to be supporting.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 17, 2016)

ooo, yes, can't comment on their wifi, but the galettes are amazing - share one to make sure you have space for a sweet one for afters! All veggie too


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2016)

I've done my first article about Brixton work-friendly cafes. More to come!

Guide to work-friendly Brixton cafes: Ritzy cafe, Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's the next one: 
Guide to work-friendly Brixton cafes: The Lounge, Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## Ms T (Feb 18, 2016)

I went to Stir on Brixton Hill for the first time today and it was full of people on laptops. I got a takeaway latte which was quite good, on the small side and pricey (£2.70). I find Brixton is more expensive than Herne Hill for coffee these days. Even Art Nouveau or whatever it's called these days is £2.50. My regular places in HH charge £2.20, and one of them (The Parlour) has a loyalty card where every fifth coffee is free.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I went to Stir on Brixton Hill for the first time today and it was full of people on laptops. I got a takeaway latte which was quite good, on the small side and pricey (£2.70). I find Brixton is more expensive than Herne Hill for coffee these days. Even Art Nouveau or whatever it's called these days is £2.50. My regular places in HH charge £2.20, and one of them (The Parlour) has a loyalty card where every fifth coffee is free.


£1.80 for a cortado at Perk & White(?) is the best coffee I've had 'round here.


----------



## Winot (Feb 19, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I went to Stir on Brixton Hill for the first time today and it was full of people on laptops. I got a takeaway latte which was quite good, on the small side and pricey (£2.70). I find Brixton is more expensive than Herne Hill for coffee these days. Even Art Nouveau or whatever it's called these days is £2.50. My regular places in HH charge £2.20, and one of them (The Parlour) has a loyalty card where every fifth coffee is free.



A rare trip to posh west London today. Have just had a flat white in a coffee shop in Holland Park: £3.30


----------



## Ms T (Feb 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> A rare trip to posh west London today. Have just had a flat white in a coffee shop in Holland Park: £3.30


Blimey!


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 19, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I went to Stir on Brixton Hill for the first time today and it was full of people on laptops. I got a takeaway latte which was quite good, on the small side and pricey (£2.70). I find Brixton is more expensive than Herne Hill for coffee these days. Even Art Nouveau or whatever it's called these days is £2.50. My regular places in HH charge £2.20, and one of them (The Parlour) has a loyalty card where every fifth coffee is free.



I was in there today too. Despite the laptops I prefer the atmosphere in there to the IKEA place (F. Monday) across the road but neither of them do exactly brilliant coffee. 
Heard the guy in Stir saying they have a drinks licence and will opening in the evenings soon. Think he mentioned live music too.
Oh and they're closed form 4pm today because they have to fix the window that got smashed.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 19, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Blimey!


There's a place in Crystal Palace that charges £3.25 for a small americano. Wankers.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Added San Marino to the review list:











Guide to work-friendly Brixton cafes: San Marino, Brixton Road, SW9


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2016)

Not quite central, but it looks like the new Brixton Cycles has coffee  and seating, not sure if there is wifi


----------



## Winot (Mar 2, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Not quite central, but it looks like the new Brixton Cycles has a coffee machine and seating, not sure if there is wifi



Yeah they've got Look Mum No Hands to do the café.  They were handing out cakes at the lights this morning but I was late for work


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yeah they've got Look Mum No Hands to do the café.  They were handing out cakes at the lights this morning but I was late for work


I just visited it. I liked the look of it, but it's quite pricey and closes well early (like 4pm) 

I'll try and get across when it's open.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I just visited it. I liked the look of it, but it's quite pricey and closes well early (like 4pm)
> 
> I'll try and get across when it's open.



You should try the Renov8 Music Cafe while you are in the area.............Renov8 MUSIC CAFE Café « HEYCAFES.CO.UK


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

I've still to find a real Kaff replacement. Ritzy supplies the right kind of working vibe I like (not too quiet and with plenty of other laptops around) but their wi-fi has been well wobbly of late.  Stir Coffee is pleasant enough and has the bonus of a 7pm close but it's pricey and just a bit too on-trend for my tastes. I'd definitely recommend the place as the coffee is good. F Mondays nearby might be better but it shuts too damn early (4pm) further reducing the local options for a coffee past 5pm. If I lived closer, Cable Cafe would still be my #1 choice.


----------



## uk benzo (Apr 27, 2016)

For rock solid WiFi, nothing beats San Marino.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> For rock solid WiFi, nothing beats San Marino.


I go to San Marino a lot but find it a bit too distracting for working after a while.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> You should try the Renov8 Music Cafe while you are in the area.............Renov8 MUSIC CAFE Café « HEYCAFES.CO.UK


Posted a small feature here: A look around the Renov8 music cafe on Brixton Road, Brixton


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

I gave Cafe Tana a go today. I liked it very much indeed and much preferred it to the hipster Stir place opposite. The coffee was bloody good and the prices were very affordable indeed (espresso £1, Americano £1.50 etc). The cake was delicious and there was fast free wi-fi too. I can't think of any reason to ever visit Stir again now that I've found this place.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

On the odd occassion I go to a cafe, I don't really want to see people hogging all the best tables with their laptops working. I made the mistake of going to Kaff once (it was recomended on Urban so we thought we'd try it) we had to squeeze on to a really small table hardly big enough to hold two lunches while every other larger table table was taken by someone using it as their office while sipping a coffee.

This thread is useful to find out what cafes to avoid.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> On the odd occassion I go to a cafe, I don't really want to see people hogging all the best tables with their laptops working. I made the mistake of going to Kaff once (it was recomended on Urban so we thought we'd try it) we had to squeeze on to a really small table hardly big enough to hold two lunches while every other larger table table was taken by someone using it as their office while sipping a coffee.
> 
> This thread is useful to find out what cafes to avoid.


In Kaff, the owner would ask people to move if they were hogging a huge table with their laptop if the place was busy. I'm always quick to offer to swap my table for a smaller one if it's busy and two or three people come in. Mind you, I don't have a huge laptop so I don't really take up more space than someone reading a newspaper. Or a magazine, for that matter.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

editor said:


> In Kaff, the owner would ask people to move if they were hogging a huge table with their laptop if the place was busy. I'm always quick to offer to swap my table for a smaller one if it's busy and two or three people come in. Mind you, I don't have a huge laptop so I don't really take up more space than someone reading a newspaper.


Well they didn't for us and no one offered, obviously not all laptop uses are as considerate as you. Single person on most tables with more work visible than food. Dull. We never went back.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well they didn't for us and no one offered, obviously not all laptop uses are as considerate as you. Single person on most tables with more work visible than food. Dull. We never went back.


Most cafes look that way these days - that's what you get when you try and squeeze people into ever smaller homes. I was going to go to Stir today but it was exactly as you described - a handful of Macbook users hogging space with little inclination to move, so I gave the other place a go - and I'm really glad I did now 

Edit to add: I think when you have regular cafe seating/tables people may feel less inclined to hog the space when there's clearly four chairs around the table they're sprawled around. Maybe...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2016)

As a former nomadic-coffee-shop-worker I can certainly agree that some people are dicks about it. It's all very well to spread yourself out over a whole table when the place is empty but be a bit more considerate when groups want to sit. Oh and buy a bloody coffee every now and then rather than just sitting there using up bandwidth for hours.


----------



## stethoscope (May 18, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh and buy a bloody coffee every now and then rather than just sitting there using up bandwidth for hours.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 18, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As a former nomadic-coffee-shop-worker I can certainly agree that some people are dicks about it. It's all very well to spread yourself out over a whole table when the place is empty but be a bit more considerate when groups want to sit. Oh and buy a bloody coffee every now and then rather than just sitting there using up bandwidth for hours.


Should the staff or the customer tell people to move or take less space? I wouldn't feel comfortable confronting someone in a place a don't know well.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Should the staff or the customer tell people to move or take less space? I wouldn't feel comfortable confronting someone in a place a don't know well.


IME well-run places will try to moderate things. It's quite hard though—even if the person there cares and feels confident enough to approach customers, there's a balance between wanting people there who make the place look busy in the off-hours (which attracts others) and having those same people hogging space during busy times.

Sometimes people are just a bit oblivious, particularly if they've been looking at a screen for the last X hours, and just saying "hey do you mind if we sit here" to somebody occupying a four-person table will wake them up and they'll clear all their stuff into one small area while saying sorry.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> As a former nomadic-coffee-shop-worker I can certainly agree that some people are dicks about it. It's all very well to spread yourself out over a whole table when the place is empty but be a bit more considerate when groups want to sit. Oh and buy a bloody coffee every now and then rather than just sitting there using up bandwidth for hours.


I usually work on a minimum of a coffee per hour plus food/cake if I'm there for longer.


----------



## aussw9 (May 19, 2016)

I recently had to go abroad for work and found a great cafe that had tables reserved for the cafe and the other half for 'co-working' space. There was a minimum spend per hour (of which i spent on coffee, food and juice). Seemed to work really well for all customers.


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2016)

I struggle to see how anyone could be surprised about the price of a coffee exceeding £2.50 (£2.08 ex VAT / eat in) when some customers judge that buying one coffee an hour is fair exchange for a table and Wi-Fi (and a coffee).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I struggle to see how anyone could be surprised about the price of a coffee exceeding £2.50 (£2.08 ex VAT / eat in) when some customers judge that buying one coffee an hour is fair exchange for a table and Wi-Fi (and a coffee).




Yes, that works well and is not at all an obvious personal attack, given that tables and wifi are paid for by the hour by café owners.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes, that works well and is not at all an obvious personal attack, given that tables and wifi are paid for by the hour by café owners.


Neatly summed up.   

Anyhow, I've found a great cafe literally metres away from Stir that has great coffee for around *half* the price, has loads of seating and a friendly service, so I know which one I'll be recommending.


----------



## sparkybird (May 20, 2016)

A friend of mine had a small cake/coffee shop in the Village (maybe 6 tables), but gave it up as he decided he couldn't make it pay. People would just come in for the wifi and not spend very much.
I do wonder if a cafe NOT offering wifi might be popular with those just wanting a coffee and cake? I rarely bother to log in to cafe's wifi as I tend to a) not stay very long (time is money!) and b) use my own 3G to check emails etc

Might tray Tana again, but last time I was there (a few years back) the coffee was not very good and the food hygiene rating not very reassuring...


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Might tray Tana again, but last time I was there (a few years back) the coffee was not very good and the food hygiene rating not very reassuring...


I really liked the coffee and seeing as their food hygiene rating is 4/5 ('Good') I haven't got any problems with that.


----------



## sparkybird (May 20, 2016)

Sounds like major improvements then! I'll give them a go next time, thanks!


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes, that works well and is not at all an obvious personal attack, given that tables and wifi are paid for by the hour by café owners.


Thank you for this profound economic analysis in which we learn that there is no need to reward someone who provides you with a comfortable working environment and Wi-Fi simply because they aren't paying for their chairs and tables by the hour. Just so long as you have them serve you one of their very cheap coffees once every hour (and wash up after you) your conscience should be clear.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Sounds like major improvements then! I'll give them a go next time, thanks!



I haven't been in for ages either mainly cos I have a loyalty to Adams Bakery for their diesel-powered coffee.
Weird how the posh expensive places are always busy and the value joints are always quiet.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Someone has been reading this thread and has responded to demand:

Home


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2017)

Update: So I popped in the Ritzy cafe for a coffee. Fucking hell, those middle class types can be pushy when they're at the counter and lusting after their pricey wine.

Two people pushed in front of me just to ensure they got their bottle of Jeio or whatever the fuck it's called extra-swiftly, and then I found myself surrounded by a group of well to do people talking VERY loudly and confidently about their fascinating lives. I've gone right off the place. The wi-fi has been well flakey too recently.

My post-Kaff quest for the perfect cafe continues. San Marino is still my favourite although their wi-fi seems more off than on these days. I tried the Costa again recently and it was awful - massive queues, and no wi fi. Federation has got a bit better but it's not cheap and they close too early at 5pm.

I'm going to give that Caya place on Coldharbour Lane a go this week. Anyone been yet?


----------



## bimble (Feb 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm going to give that Caya place on Coldharbour Lane a go this week. Anyone been yet?


Haven't sat in yet, just got a takeaway giant biscuit thing.
I've heard one (extreme coffee snob) report that the coffee wasn't the finest they'd ever tasted. I look forward to reading your experience but tbh i probably need to find a place to work that has no wifi.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 21, 2017)

editor, have you tried the new coffee place bang opposite the Tube / facing the side door & Bowie mural of Morley's? Can't remember what it's called. The coffee is OK (not brilliant, not Brixton's best, btu adequate) the cake great if pricey. But I mention it for your list because I think there is a large-ish space upstairs which could be quiet enough to get some actual work done in. Haven't tested the wifi myself. But it may be another option.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 21, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> editor, have you tried the new coffee place bang opposite the Tube / facing the side door & Bowie mural of Morley's? Can't remember what it's called. The coffee is OK (not brilliant, not Brixton's best, btu adequate) the cake great if pricey. But I mention it for your list because I think there is a large-ish space upstairs which could be quiet enough to get some actual work done in. Haven't tested the wifi myself. But it may be another option.



Brixton grind - coffee is very good, upstairs is nearly always empty


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Update: So I popped in the Ritzy cafe for a coffee. Fucking hell, those middle class types can be pushy when they're at the counter and lusting after their pricey wine.
> 
> Two people pushed in front of me just to ensure they got their bottle of Jeio or whatever the fuck it's called extra-swiftly, and then I found myself surrounded by a group of well to do people talking VERY loudly and confidently about their fascinating lives. I've gone right off the place. The wi-fi has been well flakey too recently.
> 
> ...


coffee quite good, lots of space but they charge for it so you end up sitting at the front on small tables Mrs Panda works there sometimes I can't


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 22, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Brixton grind - coffee is very good, upstairs is nearly always empty


Had a coffee and a cake there yesterday and went upstairs. Only three other people but two of them were talking loudly about something or other. I wouldn't have been able to work with the distraction but the other person there seemed to cope. And it's blend, not grind.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> Had a coffee and a cake there yesterday and went upstairs. Only three other people but two of them were talking loudly about something or other. I wouldn't have been able to work with the distraction but the other person there seemed to cope. And it's blend, not grind.


Brixton Grind sounds a bit...


----------



## aussw9 (Feb 22, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Someone has been reading this thread and has responded to demand:
> 
> Home



I used a similar set up in Paris when I was over there freelancing. Great space and good value for a desk. Having an actual work space away from the cafe i found i was far more productive. Glad there is a similar product available here.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Brixton Grind sounds a bit...




Haha - i had thought to myself "odd name" but hadn't checked to see if I'd got it wrong.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 22, 2017)

Rushy said:


> I struggle to see how anyone could be surprised about the price of a coffee exceeding £2.50 (£2.08 ex VAT / eat in) when some customers judge that buying one coffee an hour is fair exchange for a table and Wi-Fi (and a coffee).



Yeah people are basically renting space. I'm going to try to negotiate a special price for my daily takeaway americano which is the same as what a table-hogger pays.
Does anyone know of an ahem "artisan" coffee joint that has lower prices for takeaway?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah people are basically renting space. I'm going to try to negotiate a special price for my daily takeaway americano which is the same as what a table-hogger pays.
> Does anyone know of an ahem "artisan" coffee joint that has lower prices for takeaway?


San Marino only charge £2 for what I judge to be a really good Flat White. 40p extra to sit in.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

I went to give Brixton Blend a look today but found out that they close at 6pm.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

So I'm in Brixton Blend. There's loads of space upstairs although all the exposed wood and the lack of furnishings makes it a bit cold and echoey. Bit of a bummer that the coffee only comes in takeaway paper cups too. Surely it's not too much to get an actual cup? Coffee is good though.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 24, 2017)

^ I raised this with them and was told they don't have facilities or budget for proper china or the dishwashing/dishwasher that cups entail. Even had to beg to borrow the one teaspoon in the shop! It's certainly not your ideal coffee shop in any way but hey. At least it's anther option. It's getting like the Three Bears, this ...


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I raised this with them and was told they don't have facilities or budget for proper china or the dishwashing/dishwasher that cups entail. Even had to beg to borrow the one teaspoon in the shop! It's certainly not your ideal coffee shop in any way but hey. At least it's anther option. It's getting like the Three Bears, this ...


It actually feels more like I'm sitting in an office or a library than a coffee shop. I'm sure that may be what some people are looking for, but I like to work somewhere with a bit of an atmosphere and maybe the chance to chat if the mood takes. As it people are talking in hushed tones.

Wi Fi is nippy though - but there is a dead spot in the corner upstairs.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2017)

Have you tried the Caya place on CHL yet editor ?

(I really need to find a (quiet) place for the next couple of weeks as there will be people banging and scraping the outside of the building 8-4 every day).


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2017)

bimble said:


> Have you tried the Caya place on CHL yet editor ?
> 
> (I really need to find a (quiet) place for the next couple of weeks as there will be people banging and scraping the outside of the building 8-4 every day).


No but I've been meaning to go for ages. San Marino is still my first choice although the wi-fi can be absent for days at a time.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 3, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I raised this with them and was told they don't have facilities or budget for proper china or the dishwashing/dishwasher that cups entail. Even had to beg to borrow the one teaspoon in the shop! It's certainly not your ideal coffee shop in any way but hey. At least it's anther option. It's getting like the Three Bears, this ...



That rules me out. I try and sit in if I've got the time for coffee as it tastes far better out of a proper cup. Not to mention the ridiculous amount of additional wast that using paper only creates.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 3, 2017)

bimble said:


> Have you tried the Caya place on CHL yet editor ?
> 
> (I really need to find a (quiet) place for the next couple of weeks as there will be people banging and scraping the outside of the building 8-4 every day).



I've used it, and its a great set up. Cafe in the front and working space at the back.

£2 per hour for desk space. Wifi is incredibly quick at the pay for space, plenty of power cables and USB outlets to charge your phone. I think the desk space gets cheaper by the day or week. 

The coffee is bang on too.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2017)

Just a reminder that the Brixton Pound is also a great choice. Coffee is miles better than before but it shuts too early for my tastes (6pm, last time I was there).


----------



## Ms T (Apr 4, 2017)

aussw9 said:


> That rules me out. I try and sit in if I've got the time for coffee as it tastes far better out of a proper cup. Not to mention the ridiculous amount of additional wast that using paper only creates.



Those cups aren't recyclable either. I now try to avoid those cups as much as possible. I feel like a wanker producing my own cup out of my bag but hey.


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Those cups aren't recyclable either. I now try to avoid those cups as much as possible. I feel like a wanker producing my own cup out of my bag but hey.



Yep, most people think they are being paper.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm in a cafe in Amsterdam. It's one of those big typically modern Amsterdam type place. There are signs on the table saying "Laptop free during weekends". I like the concept. It does have a nice ambience in here with people chatting and chilling rather than hunched and harried looking


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Finally got to take a look at Caya. It certainly fits the bill for a laptop friendly cafe and they've done it up really well. It looks like it's great for meetings and folks wanting to settle in for a long afternoon on their laptops. That business approach comes at the expense of a slightly less than relaxed vibe but it's still a good addition to the area. Nice staff too.


----------



## bimble (Apr 13, 2017)

Great. I'm going in there tomorrow then, early. Really need to get stuff done and that sounds perfect.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2017)

Review of Brixton Blend here 













Review: Brixton Blend, a new speciality coffee shop for central Brixton – great for laptop workers


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Much delayed review of Caya: 
















Caya Coffee on Coldharbour Lane  – a new Brixton cafe and workspace designed for freelancers and meetings


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

As I'm still working on the final article, I thought I'd add a few updates.

San Marino is still my #1 choice: good coffee, friendly staff but the wi-fi is often not working
Ritzy cafe: boycotted
Caffe Nero: noisy and not so comfortable, but the wi-fi is reliable
Costa: a new makeover has made the lighting unbearably bright
Starbucks: nope, never
Vera Cruz: average coffee
Brixton Roast: decent coffee but closes early and no crockery

That's it for now. More opinions welcomed!


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

San Marino loses a point for playing fucking Christmas songs on loop already.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 20, 2017)

Canova Hall is literally festering with self employed Mac-using knowledge professionals so obviously the wi fi does work, but after several catastrophic fails to get a decent feed in there earlier I couldn't be bothered to risk the £s to see if they've managed to get a grip on the coffee-making yet. You may want to give it an audition even if it's only to be *certain* you never want to set foot in there...


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Canova Hall is literally festering with self employed Mac-using knowledge professionals so obviously the wi fi does work, but after several catastrophic fails to get a decent feed in there earlier I couldn't be bothered to risk the £s to see if they've managed to get a grip on the coffee-making yet. You may want to give it an audition even if it's only to be *certain* you never want to set foot in there...


It really doesn't look like the kind of place I'd want to tarry in but you're right: I should at least give it a go once.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 21, 2017)

I cannot stand the food in San Marino’s. Plus, the old lady who deals with the money, the owner I presume, once denied me with my then 3 year old access to use her toilet saying I wasn’t a customer and people use the toilets to do drugs. Now, those of you that will have met me and may know me a little know that I don’t look like a hard core drug user! I also used to go in frequently for one their mozzarella panini so o was a customer, just not one that day. I was really fucked off after that, denying a baby use of her facilities and never went back in until recently and the food is still utterly disgusting imo.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I cannot stand the food in San Marino’s. Plus, the old lady who deals with the money, the owner I presume, once denied me with my then 3 year old access to use her toilet saying I wasn’t a customer and people use the toilets to do drugs. Now, those of you that will have met me and may know me a little know that I don’t look like a hard core drug user! I also used to go in frequently for one their mozzarella panini so o was a customer, just not one that day. I was really fucked off after that, denying a baby use of her facilities and never went back in until recently and the food is still utterly disgusting imo.


It leaves me a bit cold too... never found them that welcoming and it always seems rammed so it's not a relaxing place


----------



## Maharani (Nov 21, 2017)

San Marino defo ain’t relaxing. They almost throw the plates down on the tables too. I just don’t get why it’s so popular. Maybe cos it’s quick.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2017)

I like it in San Marino. It’s buzzy and I like the sandwiches. I love they’ve been around so long and worked their way from  army premises to a big one and made it successful. 

I wouldn’t want to work there as I need some bit of quiet but that’s just me


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> San Marino defo ain’t relaxing. They almost throw the plates down on the tables too. I just don’t get why it’s so popular. Maybe cos it’s quick.


The food is good, the coffee is good and the prices are affordable - and it's good to support a long term Brixton independent business. They've always been friendly and polite with me. It's not the greatest place to work because it can get noisy, but it's the best choice for me right now. 

But if anyone has any alternatives, post 'em here!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 21, 2017)

What about the Lounge? Although I went there today after 10am and it was closed


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2017)

Maharani said:


> What about the Lounge? Although I went there today after 10am and it was closed


I like the Lounge and the people that run it are lovely, but it's never felt much of a 'working' kind of place when I'm looking to do a load of work on my laptop. I still visit from time to time though.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

So I thought I'd check out the new Pret store as part of my Brixton work/cafe research. Compared to the other chain coffee shops, the lighting is more friendly than the halogen dazzle of Costa, and the decor is, unsurprisingly, not as scruffy as Caffe Nero. There's fairly minimal seating upstairs, although there's great window seats for people watching. 

They have a very odd bouncer here though: he's patrolling the premises like it's some sort of drug dealing hotspot and eyeing up all the customers with great suspicion. Maybe he thinks the place is set in Brixton 1990?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 30, 2017)

editor said:


> So I thought I'd check out the new Pret store as part of my Brixton work/cafe research. Compared to the other chain coffee shops, the lighting is more friendly than the halogen dazzle of Costa, and the decor is, unsurprisingly, not as scruffy as Caffe Nero. There's fairly minimal seating upstairs, although there's great window seats for people watching.
> 
> They have a very odd bouncer here though: he's patrolling the premises like it's some sort of drug dealing hotspot and eyeing up all the customers with great suspicion. Maybe he thinks the place is set in Brixton 1990?



The only other Pret I've ever seen with a security guard is the one in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The only other Pret I've ever seen with a security guard is the one in Trafalgar Square.


He's still standing almost right in front of me, methodically scrutinising every person who comes through the door. It's not very welcoming at all.

Coffee-wise, I don't mind Pret, although the food is at the upper end of the price scale. I'll still mainly be using San Marino.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh and I don't like getting paper cups when I'm sitting in. It's wasteful.


----------



## blameless77 (Dec 2, 2017)

Maharani said:


> I cannot stand the food in San Marino’s. Plus, the old lady who deals with the money, the owner I presume, once denied me with my then 3 year old access to use her toilet saying I wasn’t a customer and people use the toilets to do drugs. Now, those of you that will have met me and may know me a little know that I don’t look like a hard core drug user! I also used to go in frequently for one their mozzarella panini so o was a customer, just not one that day. I was really fucked off after that, denying a baby use of her facilities and never went back in until recently and the food is still utterly disgusting imo.


I’ve had the same experience as you maharani, with a two year old. Boycotted it ever since.


----------

